# vizsla's???



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone in here has a vizsla dog or every had any experience with one, or hunted behind one?? thats one dog i dont hear too much about on this forum and was just wondering if anyone knew much about them? are they good bird dogs? well tempered? just wanted to hear some of your opinions on the vizsla?


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

and also what are some pro's and con's of the vizsla? does anyone own one, or know of any breeders here in utah?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

We had one when I was younger. That dog could really hunt and was as good a family dog as I've ever had. I was just on the http://www.wasatchmountainvizslas.com/ earlier today. I just got into gwp's but I personally wouldn't hesitate to get one if you find the right breeder. And they are absolutely beautiful dogs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My dad had one of the crosses with a lab to be a pointing lab. She had the dinginess of the pointers and much more of the qualities of the pointers. I have a pup from her that is 75% lab and is a very large lab as the product of a single litter and is very well disciplined and very low strung...FWIW hope that helps.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Most the Vizslas I've met have been pretty good dogs temperament wise... Hunting wise, I don't know. People say they do great. My friend just got one last year from a breeder in Nebraska and she is the real deal. Only problem is, she doesn't hunt so we'll never know her true potential. My only issue would be that they seem like a "fair weather" type dog. What about the cold? What about water work? Are they good natural retrievers, backers, trackers, bird finders? There might be a _reason_ you don't see many of em around these parts... -Ov-


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Good points Tex. I guess you really have to know what you want from a dog and if a Viszla is going to fit the bill. Gundog magazine did a cover story on them two months ago, see if you can find a copy. It made alot of good points.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I failed to mention; Hatt's Ranch near Green River uses a load of them there for their guided hunts; we used them last year and they seemed to do well. That may be a good place to start.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a 2-year-old V:










Over the years I have mainly run Springers and GSPs. I became interested in Vizslas and started poking around at field trials such as the Western Vizsla Classic put on by the NVA (National Vizsla Association). http://www.thenva.org/

I was impressed, to say the least, and wound up getting a pup from a field trial line through Hillbillie Vizslas (Josh McPherson).

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-utah/hillbillie-vizslas.html

My pup is still very young, but he is showing tremendous style and drive. I won't incline you one way or another because I don't have extensive experience with breed yet, but as of now I've come to believe that Vizslas and Weimaraners have something in common: There are lines that have been bred for looks, resulting in quite a bit of disparity in hunting ability depending on lineage.

Getting a V from a proven hunting line can be a night and day difference. Apples to apples at age 2, the Vizsla pup I have right now is outperforming every GSP I've owned with 1 exception (I had a stellar all-liver male GSP that remains my all-time favorite dog).

Anway, Josh does quite a bit of training out near Eagle Mountain, and I am sure he would not mind if you went out and watched his dogs sometime, and he could probably also give you the scoop on any upcoming field trials.

My advice is to poke around a little and form your own opinion. So far I love mine.


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

Thats a great looking Vizsla!!

So like I said, we have about an 8 month old dog. we got him about 4 months ago from a rescue, and took him to the vet and their opinion was that he is a mix of a lab and a springer spaniel cause of the freckles on his nose.. any of you think differently? 

The reason why i ask all these questions however about Vizsla and the Drahthaar, is because i do a lot more upland bird hunting, and have always preferred hunting behing a pointing dog. My wife and I are looking to move into a home, where we will have room for our dogs to run in the back yard, so we are thinking of getting a new dog. 

My wife isn't a big fan of the way the Drahthaar's look, and i gotta do what i can to please her, so i think that they our out. She doesnt like the beards, however i dont think there is a better looking dog. But i've been researching The GSP's and the Vizsla's. I think we are leaning more towards getting a GSP here sometime in the near future hopefully. (depends on when we can get a house.) So i am sure i will be needing info on a good breeder for GSP's sometime soon too. haha Anyway, thanks for all the good info.


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

so i cant fugure out how to upload the picture... ill try again soon.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I own one. I have all my life. I used to breed them up in Idaho. They are considered a versatile breed. Therfore can hunt about anything. I like them becuase they hunt close and so are great for pheasant, quail,huns,or rabbits. On chuker I don't think they range out far enough but then neither do I.You don't have to go and chase them becuase once they bond they want to keep you in eye sight.As far as a family dog I think they are great especially for kids since they are an interactive animal and have high energy. If you want a dog that will lie around the house then don't get a vizsla they need regular exercise.They are good swimmers but since they have little body fat and only one layer of hair they do get cold easy. They are all right in the snow chasing game but if you want to duck hunt and have them sit around after they have been in the water they would not do well at all.
I hope this gives you some insight.Overall they are a good breed.I won't say they are the best becuase I don't beleive there is a best breed. you just have to see which breed best fits your needs.[attachment=0:tn46f5e7]Niki.JPG[/attachment:tn46f5e7]


----------

